# I will die alone ?



## AnAloneMan (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm 26 and I never had a gf, I have depression and this is getting harder to endure this situation, I look everyday on my way to work looks like everybody have a cool life with a cool girl, and I get myself looking in the car's mirror thinking ''This is all ? I'll die like a old man alone in my house ? '' I've tried to talk with girls, all my life to be real and I always received ''no'' for answer cause I have scars in all my face (an accident when I 6 with a hottweiler) now I got myself here writing this for people I don't ever see an I will die like a old man alone in my house ? Sorry for my poor english I'm germany still a little bit hard to write :/


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't imagine your situation, as I have experienced women.
You need to let it ride.

Get your butt to a bar or lounge and get slightly liquored-up where you
can release your barrier. Talk to women and get lucky. It can still ahppen


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to die alone, without a doubt.


----------



## Gully (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to think exactly like you AnAloneMan. I'm sure you will get a women, I did. It does sound like you need to build your self-esteem.

Try Natheniel Brandon - The Six Pillars of Self-esteem


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone who is in your situation, OP, either hasn't tried hard enough or hasn't lowered their standards enough. 

There are a lot of women out there that are willing to be with you. Try going online and sending a bunch of messages to women who aren't the best looking. I know it sounds weird but that's the best odds you have of giving up the v-card you have. 

Once you have sex you'll realize how it's not all it was cracked out to be and won't put so much importance on sex, which btw is way more attractive in the eyes of women.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

minimized said:


> I'm going to die alone, without a doubt.


You're only 27. You have tons of time to talk to girls.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

skyisblue said:


> You're only 27. You have tons of time to talk to girls.


Except I never will. Never be able to.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

minimized said:


> Except I never will. Never be able to.


If fear is the only thing holding you back, then it's something that can be conquered to a certain extent.

I am a very shy dude, yet I found the courage to approach women I'd never even met before in a grocery store, in a bar, and on the street. If a wuss like me can do that, then I believe any guy can talk to girls.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

skyisblue said:


> If fear is the only thing holding you back, then it's something that can be conquered to a certain extent.
> 
> I am a very shy dude, yet I found the courage to approach women I'd never even met before in a grocery store, in a bar, and on the street. If a wuss like me can do that, then I believe any guy can talk to girls.


Oh, that's well above my pay grade. There are bigger wusses.


----------

